# VIC - Little Snake Island Beck'ns



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Great Post!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

I went topless.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Any small snakes?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

I found Occy hanging around the jetty.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

eric said:


> There were too many Adventure Islands.


 and they had adventures on the Island.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

solatree said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > There were too many Adventure Islands.
> ...


Plus, Eric is jealous.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Kenza & i got into the Squid.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

salticrak said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > TheFishinMusician said:
> ...


he took a sniff of me & shot off pretty quick


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

TheFishinMusician said:


> he took a sniff of me & shot off pretty quick


The full load ?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

We played connect the dots.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

The Predators AI came surprisingly well trained. we found it in the morning sitting staring at the prom


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Someone forgot the lawnmower


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

eric said:


> TheFishinMusician said:
> 
> 
> > The Predators AI came surprisingly well trained. we found it in the morning sitting staring at the prom
> ...


one of them was the plug to Singapore deep


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

salticrak said:


> TheFishinMusician said:
> 
> 
> > We played connect the dots.
> ...


dot to dots.

(picture credit to Mingle)


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

it keeps changing.
here's one of his earlier efforts.....
















once again, credit to Van Mingh


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Always a good read. Im glad you have this down now and know not to rely on seafood for dinner. Spiders are closely related to crabs...Thanks for the preggy huntswoman. Just think of all the huntsbabies. I hope you all quarantined before secret santa. I do not need that shit!

As for the lawn mower, doesnt that stuff burn from memory of past trips?


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

I reckon the Matrix twin is ready to cross the channel to the east side of the prom and go dead south.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice report I think, LOL you moe boys something a little weird about you all  no pamra's out there ??

Cheers Hedgy


----------

